
Staging Endpoint for ACME v2 - diafygi
https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/staging-endpoint-for-acme-v2/49605
======
Walkman
Wildcard certificates! \o/

~~~
okket
With a little heads-up: "Wildcard identifiers may only be authorized by DNS-01
challenge" (which makes perfectly sense for wildcards)

------
lol768
Sounds like wildcard certs have effectively been delayed a month until late
February, then?

The original blog post:

> Let's Encrypt will begin issuing wildcard certificates in January of 2018

I guess it didn't say from their real, trusted root CA rather than their
staging CA..

------
homero
How is the trust of let's encrypt with odd clients like java, older servers,
older phones etc?

~~~
Shoothe
Let's encrypt certificate is cross signed with IdenTrust, which is widely
known, but if you've got an old platform it can fail for other reasons like
missing support for SHA2.

See this page for details: [https://letsencrypt.org/docs/certificate-
compatibility/](https://letsencrypt.org/docs/certificate-compatibility/)

------
ramshanker
Here comes, ONE cert to rule them all.

~~~
cm2187
Which is going to be interesting if a few years from now they do anything
wrong and get booted by major OS/browsers. Their certificates are <3 months so
it would leave a lot of people scrambling for a solution. It is critical that
other CA also adopt ACME to not make Let’s encrypt another too big to fail CA.

------
minhoryang
Yay! Wildcard!!!!

------
kuschku
So instead of mid-january, we’ll now get wildcard certificates at the end of
february, or early march?

That’s disappointing, but still great to look forward for.

(Let’s hope nothing unexpected delays it further)

~~~
thefounder
Never trust an annoucement about future products/features. I've got burned by
Google/appengine several times..

